# Animatrimics noob - talking skull question



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been wanting to get/make an animatronic skull for years and am finally ready!

What I want to do is use Scary Terry board 
http://cowlacious.mybigcommerce.com/products/Scary-Terry-Audio-Servo-Driver-Board-%2d-ST400.html

to drive the jaw of a Graveyard Skull 3 Axis
http://www.graveyardskulls.com/the-store/the-store/classic-3-axis-skulls.html

I would use the GYS board to drive the eyes and 3 axis.

The reasoning: I have 20 or so songs sequenced to LOR and I would rather set up the sound files to drive the jaw and have the skull movement be more random - at this point anyway. I may sequence specific movements later.

My question is: Does anyone know if the scary terry board will drive the servo ov the GYS?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It should - most hobby servos are compatible with the ST board.


----------



## robkjedi (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

robkjedi said:


> I've been wanting to get/make an animatronic skull for years and am finally ready!
> 
> What I want to do is use Scary Terry board
> http://cowlacious.mybigcommerce.com/products/Scary-Terry-Audio-Servo-Driver-Board-%2d-ST400.html
> ...


Carl is always happy to answer any questions about his products. Just send him a note.


----------

